# I think my fish is goiong to die



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi. over the last couple of days my last piranha has started laying on its side. it will do it for a few hours then go upright for a bit. then lay over again. would i be better to kill the fish to save it struggling? if so, how ?












Many thanks


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Aww man, it always makes me sad to see that.









IMO, the best way to euthanize is by putting the fish in a plastic bag and set in the freezer.

GL


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

If like this for acouple days and you haven't seen an improvement-
I would uthanise it myself-I can't stand to see stuff lie this though-

If I were to uthanise-I would use the clove oil method and then place into freezer afterwards.....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Agree with skirmish clove oil,vodka and put in the freezer.I myself just seeing a fish in that condition once would strongly have me considering to do it instantly.It's up to you but if no improvement is being made anytime soon can't let the animal suffer.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I have to agree with the clove oil method being the best option at this point. Sorry, Alan.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry man that does suck. 
He is a good size though so perhaps you can mount and keep him on display???


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Sorry man that does suck.
> He is a good size though so perhaps you can mount and keep him on display???


Old man feefa taxidermist


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Whats the cause of this?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Man, that would be a tough call. He still has a lot of great color, and I can't visually see any cause of the sickness. Hows his breathing? There has been a few times that holding my fish in front of a power head has helped bring them back.


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

I feel bad for you Alan.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

goodnight sweet prince


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Whats happend? he looks good other than being on his side.... srry to see this man that sucks, if anything ever happens to my red hes getting mounted like feefa said.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats a sad sight


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sprfunk said:


> Man, that would be a tough call. He still has a lot of great color, and I can't visually see any cause of the sickness. Hows his breathing? There has been a few times that holding my fish in front of a power head has helped bring them back.


his breathing is heavy. so if i was to use clove oil how much would i use?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

How is he doing?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry to see that bro....any updates?


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

alan said:


> Hi. over the last couple of days my last piranha has started laying on its side. it will do it for a few hours then go upright for a bit. then lay over again. would i be better to kill the fish to save it struggling? if so, how ?
> View attachment 178659
> View attachment 178660
> Many thanks


I would put him in a hospital tank and melafix him before I put him down. I've had many fish appear to be down and out only to melafix them and they were brought back to life. It could be an internal parasite too, so metranidazol (spelling) would help, but u have to get him to eat. I'd start with melafix though, as it can't hurt.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alan said:


> Man, that would be a tough call. He still has a lot of great color, and I can't visually see any cause of the sickness. Hows his breathing? There has been a few times that holding my fish in front of a power head has helped bring them back.


his breathing is heavy. so if i was to use clove oil how much would i use?
[/quote]

More the better man-

Do it in a container of some sort-Just stick container into tank-Get fish into container containing tank water.....Add clove oil to it (overdose it)....Then place into a bag and place into freezer for acouple hours---Deed should be done by then.....

Clove oil will also just "knock" them out for say------So be sure to use more than enough----
when I do this to a fish-
I use 2 small bottles of the stuff and about 10 gal of water in a 20 long tank......


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Man, that would be a tough call. He still has a lot of great color, and I can't visually see any cause of the sickness. Hows his breathing? There has been a few times that holding my fish in front of a power head has helped bring them back.


his breathing is heavy. so if i was to use clove oil how much would i use?
[/quote]

More the better man-

Do it in a container of some sort-Just stick container into tank-Get fish into container containing tank water.....Add clove oil to it (overdose it)....Then place into a bag and place into freezer for acouple hours---Deed should be done by then.....

Clove oil will also just "knock" them out for say------So be sure to use more than enough----
when I do this to a fish-
I use 2 small bottles of the stuff and about 10 gal of water in a 20 long tank......
[/quote]
cheers mate i will try that. he has been laying on his side for a few hours now......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alan said:


> Man, that would be a tough call. He still has a lot of great color, and I can't visually see any cause of the sickness. Hows his breathing? There has been a few times that holding my fish in front of a power head has helped bring them back.


his breathing is heavy. so if i was to use clove oil how much would i use?
[/quote]

More the better man-

Do it in a container of some sort-Just stick container into tank-Get fish into container containing tank water.....Add clove oil to it (overdose it)....Then place into a bag and place into freezer for acouple hours---Deed should be done by then.....

Clove oil will also just "knock" them out for say------So be sure to use more than enough----
when I do this to a fish-
I use 2 small bottles of the stuff and about 10 gal of water in a 20 long tank......
[/quote]
cheers mate i will try that. he has been laying on his side for a few hours now......








[/quote]

Once again-
Sorry you have to make this decision man-Never a fun/nice oreal to deal with....


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

did you do it?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing :nod:


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

sorry man, nice looking P too


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

not done it yet as i need to go and get some clove oil. i will do it tonight when i get in from work.

would i be better to drain half the water out of the tank then OD him on clove oil ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Just use a old ice cream bucket or a pot so that it's concentrated and easy to put in the freezer.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Just use a old ice cream bucket or a pot so that it's concentrated and easy to put in the freezer.


to be honest its not that easy to get the fish out as it will fight like crazy. i will give it a go though.. many thanks


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Least I could do,please post pics and info on my sic fish thread please


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

alan said:


> not done it yet as i need to go and get some clove oil. i will do it tonight when i get in from work.
> 
> would i be better to drain half the water out of the tank then OD him on clove oil ?


I would just go straight to the freezer if you dont have the clove oil yet. The longer you wait, the longer the fish suffers...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i have tried getting him out but it aint happening so im gonna use the oil today. i can only buy in 10ml bottles so what is the ratio of water to oil ? i know the more the better but its going to be very expensive if i put far too much in and i also dont want to fall short and not kill him. thanks

Alan


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alan said:


> i have tried getting him out but it aint happening so im gonna use the oil today. i can only buy in 10ml bottles so what is the ratio of water to oil ? i know the more the better but its going to be very expensive if i put far too much in and i also dont want to fall short and not kill him. thanks
> 
> Alan


I used 2 15Ml bottles for 20 gal of water-
I'm not sure on the correct dosage--But it worked fine for me.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ok thats not bad. how long did it take to die?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alan said:


> ok thats not bad. how long did it take to die?


Seconds man-









It will literally take in a few breaths (sp) and just gradually lay over-The deed is done-
Place into freezer afterwards just to make sure....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just use a net and put it an icecream bucket as was said.
It's really not that dificult is it









If he kicks too much then be prepared with a towel to hold him down in the net as you switch him to the bucket. Once he hits water he will stop kicking.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Just use a net and put it an icecream bucket as was said.
> *It's really not that dificult is it*


It is always difficult putting a loved Pet down man.....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Just use a net and put it an icecream bucket as was said.
> *It's really not that dificult is it*


It is always difficult putting a loved Pet down man.....:nod: 
[/quote]

True


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hell ya I was broken when my redz died,I had more love for them than my baby's mother.It explains why I am single and she is bitter.It also explains why both of their smells turn me on only i would only trust the P's now,Fool me once......................


----------



## mike61701 (Mar 9, 2008)

too bad. It looked like swim bladder disease. treatable and reversable. but thats just what i think it could have been.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Well last night i drained the tank to about 20 gallons and added 4 10ml bottles of clove oil. The fish lasted for about 4 minutes beforehe gave a puff and floated to the top. Its a horrid thing to do but at least he aint suffering anymore. My next question to you all is how do i clean my tank now ? Will the clove oil affect the next fish i put in ? I will put boiling water over the logs and gravel but what shall i use to clean the glass. Then my next decision is what to put in next?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alan said:


> Well last night i drained the tank to about 20 gallons and added 4 10ml bottles of clove oil. The fish lasted for about 4 minutes beforehe gave a puff and floated to the top. Its a horrid thing to do but at least he aint suffering anymore. My next question to you all is how do i clean my tank now ? Will the clove oil affect the next fish i put in ? I will put boiling water over the logs and gravel but what shall i use to clean the glass. Then my next decision is what to put in next?


Seriously-it took that long-----I had almost instant results------

Boil decoration (which should have been taken out before hand to prevent this part)-And I like to clean tanks with Hot water and baking soda......inses away nicely IMO...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ok i will try baking soda cheers


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

should i clean the gravel or get some new stuff?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alan said:


> should i clean the gravel or get some new stuff?


I would go ahead and boil the gravel too-
Unless your looking for an exscuse to get something new :nod:


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Did you put it in the freezer, and what did you do with it?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

blbig50 said:


> Did you put it in the freezer, and what did you do with it?


you dont want to know how i disposed of it


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry for your loss alan


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Sorry for your loss alan


thanks. i was surprised actually that they only lasted 5-6 years. i thought 15 years was about right


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

They can last that long but sometimes just not in the cards for some either. All you can do is your best to give a enviroment that is healthy and proper and hope for the best and expect the worse.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> They can last that long but sometimes just not in the cards for some either. All you can do is your best to give a enviroment that is healthy and proper and hope for the best and expect the worse.


Thats very true. well i certainly looked after them well .


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry man, don't let it discourage you though, get a new one, and try to move on.


----------

